# Arrested Development - Season 4



## Philligan (May 13, 2013)

Trailer is up


----------



## Daf57 (May 13, 2013)

You know I've yet to catch this show .. I really need to DVR it and start watching, It looks hilarious! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Lagtastic (May 13, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> You know I've yet to catch this show .. I really need to DVR it and start watching, It looks hilarious! Thanks for the reminder!




They are all up on Netflix, also the 4th season is going to be on Netflix on release day.

Really excited for this! Going to go back through seasons 1-3 first.


----------



## MFB (May 13, 2013)

Hey brother


----------



## gunshow86de (May 13, 2013)

I better start buying some juice for my viewing party. It's gonna be off the hook!


----------



## Jlang (May 19, 2013)

Caw Caw Ca Caw. lets all do the chicken dance in prep for next sunday!


----------



## beneharris (May 22, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> It's gonna be off the hook!





its awesome how funny that reference is. I cannot wait.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 22, 2013)

Can... not... wait...


----------



## piggins411 (May 22, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> You know I've yet to catch this show .. I really need to DVR it and start watching, It looks hilarious! Thanks for the reminder!



I actually just started last week. I finished it today, and I'm so glad I gave it a chance. Such a great series


----------



## necronile (May 25, 2013)

Just started to watch the older seasons
and damn I have been missing alot,this show is funny as hell!


----------



## ScottyB724 (May 25, 2013)

I was curious about exactly when it would be available on netflix and I found this. If you text &#8220;ANN&#8221; to 619-EGG-VEAL (619-344-8325) you&#8217;ll receive a text at the exact moment of the release. I love the internet.
What Time Does


----------



## Jakke (May 25, 2013)

This was pretty funny:
7 Arrested Development-themed cocktails


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (May 26, 2013)

Just a couple more hours...


----------



## Philligan (May 27, 2013)

I can't watch it til my girlfriend gets here on Wednesday, the wait is killing me


----------



## gunshow86de (May 27, 2013)

ANUSTART?


----------



## gunshow86de (May 28, 2013)

Also, Steve Holt, get it together man. It's only been 7 years.


----------



## brutalwizard (May 28, 2013)

I thought this dude was wearing a dillinger shirt lol.


----------



## brutalwizard (May 30, 2013)

Its grumping me that no one is (talking about) watching this amazing show. The new season is amazing.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 30, 2013)

^
Anyone who misses the new season is making a huge mistake.


----------



## wankerness (May 30, 2013)

I thought the new season was easily better than 3 and maybe better than 1/2 also. All the negative reactions are really confusing me. I guess it's mostly from raving fanboys that watched the first few seasons a lot more than I did (i watched them twice each, I thought it was one of the funniest comedies ever but I wasn't a die-hard or anything). I think that time will probably vindicate it since the structure is so complex compared to the first couple seasons. I absolutely loved the new structure and thought it was incredibly rewarding seeing everything from new angles and having things make sense later that hadn't at all in the early eps etc but it seems like most people are just like I HATE THE FORMAT IT'S CAUSE THEY HAD NO MONEY ALSO WHERE ARE THE CHICKEN DANCES AND THE SEGWAYS AND WHY AREN'T THE EPISODES 10 MINUTES SHORTER I DON'T HAVE THE ATTENTION SPAN FOR THIS GAHhhhh.

Maria Bamford was my favorite surprise, I had no idea she was going to be on it at all let alone one of the funniest things on it (she's "Debrie"). This is the first time I've ever seen her utilized well outside of her standup.

I nearly had a hernia when Gob did his magic show in the church. And when Andy Richter told Conan he'd tear that rug off his head and turn him into Ron Howard. Man, this show is great. I can't wait to rewatch it.

I didn't even notice the main overarching plot. Here's a spoiler-loaded post from AV club about it:



Spoiler



Yes, I'm surprised how much the critics seemed to miss this in not getting the basic structure of what happened (and then subsequently criticize it for not building to anything). It's all about taking each character from Point A ("Development Arrested") to Point B (the murder mystery movie) in a very roundabout way, and giving them plausible means and motive to kill Lucille 2.

Buster: The Wrong Man (There were A TON of Hitchcock references in his arc by the way - Psycho, Suspicion. Absolutely brilliant.)
Michael: $700,000 in debt to Lucille 2
Lindsey: Lucille 2's campaign has incriminating photos of her
Tobias: She was about to fire him and send him back to prison
Lucille 1: Was sent to prison by Lucille 2's testimony
George: Getting strong armed by Lucille 2 on the wall thing
Oscar: An affair with Lucille 2 while wanting to skip out with Lucille 1
Maeby: Lucille 2 knowing about her having sex with a minor (this was before she got caught)
George Michael: She's the biggest partner in his doomed software start up (this one seems like the biggest stretch)



Genius!


----------



## brutalwizard (May 30, 2013)

Spoiler



Yeah I caught the build to the murder mystery, Once it wasnt resolved i knew that was going to happen. I mean the movie is going to king of the hill it and she just fell probaly. While everyone else tries to incriminate and protect eachother



Also all the Running jokes were too amazing haha. Im with you this season makes the characters extreme for the sake of conflict but it works out amazingly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 30, 2013)

wankerness said:


> All the negative reactions are really confusing me
> Genius!



I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed this. The current consensus I'm seeing is that it's just "meh." 

I REALLY want to watch it, but .... me sideways, I don't have netflix.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 30, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed this. The current consensus I'm seeing is that it's just "meh."
> 
> I REALLY want to watch it, but .... me sideways, I don't have netflix.



You get a month for free. You just have to cancel before the end of the month. But it's only $8 per month for unlimited streaming.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (May 30, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I thought the new season was easily better than 3 and maybe better than 1/2 also. All the negative reactions are really confusing me. I guess it's mostly from raving fanboys that watched the first few seasons a lot more than I did (i watched them twice each, I thought it was one of the funniest comedies ever but I wasn't a die-hard or anything).


I dunno, I'm seeing a lot of negative critical response, but a lot of old fans are all over it - quite the opposite from when it aired on Fox. And as a raving fanatic, I can say I loved it. I did feel like it started slow, but the first few had to sort of lay the groundwork for the rest of the season. There's just so much going on, and personally I love how it all comes together. Anyone that disagrees is an anustart.


----------



## beneharris (Jun 2, 2013)

I loved the season. I feel it lost some of what made it awesome in the first 3 seasons, some of the family dynamics, etc. But crap it was funny. Andy Richter totally stole every single scene he was in.

I just crack up everytime I think about Emmit Richter being blurred out. Holy crap


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 2, 2013)

I loved it and my dad is now watching it and seems to enjoy it, as well.


----------



## zappatton2 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just finished watching the 4th season last night. Gotta say, the first few episodes in I was not quite feeling it, and by the end, it was possibly my favorite season, if only for how creatively they weaved the whole thing together. Now I'm going to have to go back and watch them over.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 17, 2013)

I was surprised by the negative reactions as well. I mean I admit as stated above, after the first few episodes I was getting worried, but after I finished the season I thought it was fantastic. 

I did missed the family dynamic, but they managed to make it funny even without that.

Also, it appears that Netflix is open to doing more seasons. So I wonder what will come next, another season, or a movie?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 17, 2013)

Another bit of those brilliant/obscure/subtle AD references;



> one of its stars was *George Maharis*&#8212;who, it turns out, was once arrested in an L.A. gas station&#8217;s men&#8217;s room for having sex in there with a hairdresser named ... *Perfecto* Telles. The charge: &#8220;sex perversion.



Arrested Development finale recap: Does George Michael turn into Michael in Blockheads? - Slate Magazine


----------



## Tang (Jul 8, 2013)

I think my AD rankings are as follows: 2 > 1 = 3 >4 I enjoyed every season, there it is.

Apparently a lot of fans aren't into S3.. the Mr. F plot line is ....ing gold, imo.


----------



## flavenstein (Jul 18, 2013)

I didn't really get much out of season 4. Sure it had funny parts and it was really cleverly made but I just didn't enjoy it nearly as much as the original show.

Also, my lady friend just finished the entire show just before the release of season 4 and had similar sentiments, so I know this opinion is not just fanboyism. (I rewatch seasons 1-3 on a regular basis)


----------



## Datura (Jul 18, 2013)

I liked season 4, however it did feel a bit hollow for some reason, and it felt like I was watching a trailer half the time.

Also"



Tang said:


> Apparently a lot of fans aren't into S3.. the Mr. F plot line is ....ing gold, imo.


 

The Mr. F period is the least funny in the entire series IMO. But I still love season 3.


----------



## isispelican (Jul 22, 2013)

Some of the George Sr episodes in s4 were kind of boring but the rest was amazing, GOB's episode was my favorite!


----------

